

Would you lend $10 to a business in your neighborhood? - jeffreygruber

Just seeing if any of you would do it!
======
japerr
I'd do it. Is it an investment? What is the rate if return? This sound like
micro-lending. Kiva.org, Prosper.com and many others I'm sure.

